# how to get 35 grams of fiber? and not bloated



## lizzy (Jul 5, 2002)

I am currently taking perdium yellow as that is what the doctor says I need to do, also he wants me to eat 35 grams of fiber a day, which I am finding hard to do, without not getting terrible cramps and stomach pains, I have the c type so I know fiber is important, yet I get so bloated, so I decided well I am going to have to do this, so for 2 months I went to fruits, veggies, and chicken breast mostly, giving up fat, dairy, suger,redmeat, anything that I would think could be a trigger food, seems to have improved some, but still not doing well, and loosing to much wieght and I know I am not taking in enough vitamins yet alone calcuim, when I tried to take a suppliment I only got sick from the calcuim and vitimans, and ideas on how I could get these I took baby vitamins but still hurt my stomach, and the calcuim made my C worse, I have also had problems with my nails curling like spoon nails I thought this maybe because of my diet so now I am left unsure what to do about all this. any ideas


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

There are charts which list the grams of fiber in different frutis asnd veggies, and baked goods have losting for how many grams of fiber are in the product. For little StephanieNL I justs et up a regimen for MrsNL to follow which keeps her fiber intake up (she was real c-prone by age 2 and had developed the fear-of-pooing-pain c-cycle).Once that cycle was broken, if MrsNL would maintain the dietary disicpline, the need for pouring mineral oil in her food would be and is eliminated....escept when she gets lazy about the fibver intake and Steffie gets plugged again







Gol darn it my files don't have the charts on this PC at work. I will try to come back with some links if I have time later....but you can fiond them on the web with your favorite search engin....its common..then just count grams.PSI am a pectin-fiber advocate from whole fruits as long as you are tolerant of those fruits. Makes a nice gel. (or as I say to my daughter: Apple a day keeps the c-away, Steffie!)Plus she eats apple bran muffins or banan bran muffins, fruit juices made only from real fruit not water and corn syrup sweetener...so she gets fiber from evry glass of fruit punch as it is full of fruit pulp (no other fruti drinks or







soda allowed...plus h20 of course)....oh yeah and she loves beans...esp. the way some of the canned ones are seasoned...she seems to have no chemical sensitivities.MNL


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Lizzy:Actually, adults should eat from 20 to 35 grams of fiber per day. Lots of people have trouble with increased gas until their system gets used to the increased fiber and then the gas production decreases, often over about two weeks. If you try for 20 grams per day now, and gradually increase, you'll probably feel much more comfortable.If you just switch a couple of things you can eat more fiber without even trying. For example, lots of breads (not white bread, of course), have 3 grams of fiber per slice. Eat two pieces, like in a sandwich or as toast and you have 6 grams with that meal. Eat 6 grams at each meal and you have 18 grams per day. Best to distribute the fiber across the three meals rather than try to gag it all down at once. Since you'll probably be eating fiber for the rest of your life, try to identify foods that you like and that you tolerate that have a reasonable fiber content. If you look at the nutrition box on the side of most bags/boxes of food, it list the fiber content. If fiber is not listed then assume that the food does not have fiber in it.Sometimes two almost identical foods will differ significantly in the amount of fiber. For example, I looked at two boxes of oatmeal that were next to each other in the grocery. One had 1/3 of a gram of fiber per serving and one had 3 grams. The difference is in the way that the oats were prepared. By just noting the fiber content of the foods that you are already eating, you may very well find that you can come close to your daily intact without that much hassle. And, if you work your way up gradually, starting at about 20 grams fiber per day, you'll probably be much more successful than if you try to jump to 36/day.One more thing, many C types do better with insoluble fiber (like corn, peas) than soluble fiber (like apple sauce and oatmeal). While most foods have both insoluble and soluble fiber in them, try to identify foods that have more insoluble. I used to have the URL for a great website for soluble fiber but it does not work anymore. Sorry. If you need some websites let me know and I'll look some up.Be well.echris


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Increase the fiber slowly and along with the fiber increase, increase your water intake as well. I do better with the insolubles than solubles but I do best if I get a good mixture. I love fruits and veggies and rice and grains so for me it wasn't too hard to increase. High fiber cereals in the mornings helps a lot.


----------

